# get out yer handkerchiefs..dry them eyes...



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 21, 2010)

but the DIS done been DISconnected!......:dunce:


----------



## dmc (May 21, 2010)

Really?!?! Why?


----------



## Black Phantom (May 22, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> but the DIS done been DISconnected!......:dunce:



did anyone shed a tear when you were DISconnected from your beloved organization?  I know that there was a collective big sigh of relief.


----------



## skiadikt (May 22, 2010)

what happened. thought he pretty much behaved here except for a couple times he went off his meds ...


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 22, 2010)

*an unsuccessful attempt at the old joke..*



Black Phantom said:


> did anyone shed a tear when you were DISconnected from your beloved organization?  I know that there was a collective big sigh of relief.



about " does a wild bear shit in the woods"...or another of Dis' mindless meanderings...oops...Plaque Phantum...


----------



## neil (May 22, 2010)

His account doesn't say that it was banned (unfortunately)


----------



## AdironRider (May 22, 2010)

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Black Phantom (May 23, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> about " does a wild bear shit in the woods"...or another of Dis' mindless meanderings...oops...Plaque Phantum...



No. About you calling HR on a guy trying to stir up trouble.  What was the end result? 

WTF were you trying to mess w/ a good guys livelihood for?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 23, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> but the DIS done been DISconnected!......:dunce:



is ur lead poisoning catching up to you:-D:-D


----------



## marcski (May 23, 2010)

I must have missed that AZ Ebonics memo.  WTF? What happened to English on this site?


----------



## Black Phantom (May 23, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> is ur lead poisoning catching up to you:-D:-D



Little willie is crying because he was not invited to a party last night in East Boston. Again.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 23, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Little willie is crying because he was not invited to a party last night in East Boston. Again.



lol....ask him about his EEOC compliance:roll::roll::wink::wink:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 23, 2010)

*two answers...actually , Eric..THREE..*



Black Phantom said:


> No. About you calling HR on a guy trying to stir up trouble.  What was the end result?
> 
> WTF were you trying to mess w/ a good guys livelihood for?



A: WHO ( as if anyone cares) , ARE you ?....B: WHO , again , might you actually be referencing...since cloak and daggers gets kinda old in a hurry... and C: I thought from all your sophomoric prior posts that you were mostly into  developing " antecedent information" , as well as your endless invasive lurkings...that you are so well known for.....please DO answer any and all of the above........like THAT'S ever gonna happen!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 24, 2010)

marcski said:


> I must have missed that AZ Ebonics memo.  WTF? What happened to English on this site?


It's not even az ebonics...Some threads of recent aren't even readable, and if they are I have no clue what purpose or topic the thread has...much like this one.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 24, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> A: WHO ( as if anyone cares) , ARE you ?....B: WHO , again , might you actually be referencing...since cloak and daggers gets kinda old in a hurry... and C: I thought from all your sophomoric prior posts that you were mostly into  developing " antecedent information" , as well as your endless invasive lurkings...that you are so well known for.....please DO answer any and all of the above........like THAT'S ever gonna happen!




You know exactly Who and What I am talking about. :evil:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 24, 2010)

*there ya have it , folks..*



Black Phantom said:


> You know exactly Who and What I am talking about. :evil:



...FIVE questions....ZERO answers. Pretty easy to see this dudes a crackhead.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 24, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ...FIVE questions....ZERO answers. Pretty easy to see this dudes a crackhead.



Keep playing dumb, Dumb Dumb. 

Big Mike, K, HR.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 24, 2010)

*again...*



Black Phantom said:


> Keep playing dumb, Dumb Dumb.
> 
> Big Mike, K, HR.



Listen...to those voices in yer head. Abbreviations may work for you...."Big Mike" , that you speak of with such unsurpassed reverence...anyone?


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 24, 2010)

*Really , Eric...*

get medical help. SOON.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 24, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Listen...to those voices in yer head. Abbreviations may work for you...."Big Mike" , that you speak of with such unsurpassed reverence...anyone?



So, why did you try to get the guy fired?


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 24, 2010)

*Buddy Holly comes to mind....*



Black Phantom said:


> So, why did you try to get the guy fired?



.....Rave on , Rave on 'n tell me....


----------



## Black Phantom (May 24, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> .....Rave on , Rave on 'n tell me....



Why not answer the question?


----------



## pepperdawg (May 24, 2010)

Free tha Dis!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaywbigred (May 24, 2010)

I am so lost here.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 24, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I am so lost here.



Jaywbigred-

I'll try to clear this up for you. 

GW essentially abused what little authority he had and tried to get a guy fired for something that was extremely trivial. I'd like to know what his motivation for this was.  There are other details and they can be discussed if necessary.

His constant ball busting and instigating of Brownie is a bit over the top for me.   That is it.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 24, 2010)

*awww.....*



Black Phantom said:


> Jaywbigred-
> 
> I'll try to clear this up for you.
> 
> ...



tugs at yer heartstrings...dont it!..and douchebag..."tried'?...whenever I "try" , I most often succeed...something to emulate and aspire to , froshie..


----------



## dbking (May 24, 2010)

I liked GSS a lot more than this stuff


----------



## dmc (May 24, 2010)

dbking said:


> I liked GSS a lot more than this stuff



Free GSS!


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2010)

dbking said:


> I liked GSS a lot more than this stuff



Can't please everybody...


----------



## dmc (May 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> Can't please everybody...



  good one.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2010)

I still think Black Phantom is BB's other account/username.


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I still think Black Phantom is BB's other account/username.



I think the bigger question is what voice is louder inside of that head BP's? or BBB's??


----------



## Black Phantom (May 25, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> tugs at yer heartstrings...dont it!..and douchebag..."tried'?...whenever I "try" , I most often succeed...something to emulate and aspire to , froshie..



Hahaha-

Guess that backfired on You, huh? How did buying that pass taste after you were stripped of whatever limited duties you had?  Laughingstock of the crew. Unwelcome and alone.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 25, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I am so lost here.


+1



Black Phantom said:


> Jaywbigred-
> 
> I'll try to clear this up for you.
> 
> ...


I still don't get it?  Is he the mayor or something?



dbking said:


> I liked GSS a lot more than this stuff


+1


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 25, 2010)

What's going on here?uke:


----------



## Riverskier (May 25, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I am so lost here.



No kidding. And why is this in the skiing forum? Not sure what is going on, but it doesn't seem skiing related. And yes, at least GSS was entertaining....


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I think the bigger question is what voice is louder inside of that head BP's? or BBB's??



LOL! Good question! 

Here's the cliffs on this thread: Someone contacted BB/PB's employer about something posted on the interweb. That's about all I can take away from this beloved thread.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 25, 2010)

Glenn said:


> LOL! Good question!
> 
> Here's the cliffs on this thread: Someone contacted BB/PB's employer about something posted on the interweb. That's about all I can take away from this beloved thread.



Negative. 

GW tried to abuse his limited authority to get a guy fired from his winter stint for a very trivial reason. It backfired on GW. 

I'd like to know why. He has a hard on for BBB and continues to instigate him.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 25, 2010)

*...Roses are red , violets are blue....*



drjeff said:


> I think the bigger question is what voice is louder inside of that head BP's? or BBB's??



..."I'm a schizophrenic , and so am I"...:evil:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 25, 2010)

*Hey!...BP?....*

please explain to the listening audience.....how come your ONLY AZ friend is Brownoseville?...rhetorical question , really...bacause , JUST LIKE DISfunctional  Mr Bleicher....you TOO dont  " play well with others"?


----------



## Black Phantom (May 25, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> please explain to the listening audience.....how come your ONLY AZ friend is Brownoseville?...rhetorical question , really...bacause , JUST LIKE DISfunctional  Mr Bleicher....you TOO dont  " play well with others"?



Why are you using last names? 

One friend is still twice as many than you have. Seriously, you have to be kidding.

Why don't you fess up? It must be killing you.


----------



## neil (May 25, 2010)

The three of you remind me of the Three Amigos.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 25, 2010)

*dude...( now I sound like BB...not good..)*



Black Phantom said:


> Why are you using last names?
> 
> One friend is still twice as many than you have. Seriously, you have to be kidding.
> 
> Why don't you fess up? It must be killing you.



..are you a phag or something?...even Dis's beloved mobilized attorneys arent  THIS close to him...at least do all a favor...lets hear a few bars  of Ms Wynettes greatest hit....STAND BY YER MANNNNNN......c'mon...SING it!...certainly YOU know the words??...


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2010)

Better buckle up folks, this is getting fun!


----------



## Black Phantom (May 25, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ..are you a phag or something?...even Dis's beloved mobilized attorneys arent  THIS close to him...at least do all a favor...lets hear a few bars  of Ms Wynettes greatest hit....STAND BY YER MANNNNNN......c'mon...SING it!...certainly YOU know the words??...



That is all that you can come up with? 

Just answer the questions. Why are you evading some very simple questions?  Are you ashamed of how the situation turned out?


----------



## Black Phantom (May 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Better buckle up folks, this is getting fun!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 25, 2010)

*swing and a miss...*

Strike t w o !....


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 25, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


>



...."Black Phantoms"??...thanx for posting pics of " da family"..


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 25, 2010)

*dood...*

suffice to say....you are NO match for me....or anyone else with a a working brain....and keep these SLOW , easy to hit underhand pitches coming!


----------



## Black Phantom (May 25, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Strike t w o !....



How many strikes were you allowed by Grizz before you got the bounce?  

Why are you still deflecting the few simple questions that have been asked of you?


----------



## Black Phantom (May 25, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> suffice to say....you are NO match for me....or anyone else with a a working brain....and keep these SLOW , easy to hit underhand pitches coming!



You still "work" for Grizz?


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 25, 2010)

*dood..*

....you aint EVEN in the park....bunt!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 25, 2010)

*this is PRICELESS..*

you only THINK you know me...I know Griz ( one Z ..not 2)...have met the man numerous times....and no..I do not work for the resort....or Griz. Now: whats YOUR excuse?...


----------



## Black Phantom (May 25, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ....you aint EVEN in the park....bunt!



I know that you got bounced for good this time. Now that is/was funny. Hope you think it was worth it.


8)


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 25, 2010)

*yes Eric*

....clearly your lurking and stalking while unemployed has given you all this "antecedent information"....clearly People Magazine cannot match your sleuthing prowess.  Its wonderful to have learned SO much about myself....surely others have been kept RIVETED to this shit..THANKS! ( insert snickering track here)


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 25, 2010)

*BUT...in the end...*

...you STILL know nothing....you only THINK you know.....which makes it all the more savory....


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 25, 2010)

*I'll be damned...*

..MR G...now THIS surprises me..


----------



## Black Phantom (May 25, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ....clearly your lurking and stalking while unemployed has given you all this "antecedent information"....clearly People Magazine cannot match your sleuthing prowess.  Its wonderful to have learned SO much about myself....surely others have been kept RIVETED to this shit..THANKS! ( insert snickering track here)



Why do you keep talking to him (BB) when I am talking to you? 

You act like what you did is a secret.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 25, 2010)

*you LONG ago struck out..*

and yet...STILL swinging....clearly missing the concept of the game..among lots of OTHER things..


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 25, 2010)

and , what makes it all the more pathetic...you fail to see that NO ONE has offered an opinion or a passing care (..interest?) in your gossip rag stylings...your amateur baitings are just that: amateur...they have the wit and panache of a Polish joke...one would HOPE...that you could do better. Probably not.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 25, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> and yet...STILL swinging....clearly missing the concept of the game..among lots of OTHER things..



Kind of like you at softball???

Why can't you stay on subject?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2010)




----------



## UVSHTSTRM (May 25, 2010)

Okay so apparently I am an idiot, I still have no clue what is going on?

BP Narc'd on Groundskeeper Willie?
Groundskeeper Willie Narc'd on BP?

Is Dis one of the two mentioned under another name?

Where does Brownsville Brooklyn come into play, I orginally thought he was dis, but retired that name?

BP = Black Phantom?

Whoever Narc'd on who actually narc'd to somebody's employer and got  them fired for something they posted here?  If not what did they narc on them about?

Thanks for answers, sorry for being a tard


----------



## deadheadskier (May 25, 2010)

Admit it, YOU'RE the Narc UVSHTSTRM


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (May 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Admit it, YOU'RE the Narc UVSHTSTRM



Maybe, but of course I have no idea what I narc'd about!:razz:


----------



## Black Phantom (May 26, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Okay so apparently I am an idiot, I still have no clue what is going on?
> 
> BP Narc'd on Groundskeeper Willie?
> Groundskeeper Willie Narc'd on BP?
> ...



GK was more of a tattletale than a "narc" as it turned out.


----------



## redalienx11 (May 26, 2010)

this is the most boring shitstorm of a thread i've seen on az. i guess if you feed off of drama and gossip it's fun to watch. hmmm. maybe thats why i keep following this thread. dammit that backfired on me. time to go skiing.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 26, 2010)

*I likened it to..*

a small campfire...just gotta keep stokin the coals...and keep adding a LITTLE bit o' fuel to the fire!


----------



## Black Phantom (May 26, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> a small campfire...just gotta keep stokin the coals...and keep adding a LITTLE bit o' fuel to the fire!



Like you crying on FB? No one listens to you.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 26, 2010)

*Ironic..*

as all can plainly see...I've kept YOUR rapt attention!..Ka-ching! ( loser bell)


----------



## Marc (May 26, 2010)

Can we end the mind numbing K-zoner invasion already?


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 26, 2010)

*think of it as pass interference..*

its this..or Erics endless . incessant sociopathic pictures and "attns"...and the subsequent lap dogging ( pant pant pant ) of his trusty sidekick , Plaque Phantum....borders on hysterics...truly.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 26, 2010)

*who's pictures...*



Black Phantom said:


> Like you crying on FB? No one listens to you.


...are you whipping skippy to NOW?.....probably explains why you cry so hard when mummy dearest tries to throw out you old copies of Boys Life..


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2010)

Marc said:


> Can we end the mind numbing K-zoner invasion already?



No kidding, it's getting really old, real fast...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> No kidding, it's getting really old, real fast...



+1

There's this handy feature called "private message".  Learn to use it instead of pointless threads like this one.


----------



## drjeff (May 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> No kidding, it's getting really old, real fast...


 And it's still not even Memorial Day, with likely 5+ more months of this incessant, non-ski season drivel  :smash:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 26, 2010)

*two words....*



drjeff said:


> And it's still not even Memorial Day, with likely 5+ more months of this incessant, non-ski season drivel  :smash:



God forbid.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2010)

drjeff said:


> And it's still not even Memorial Day, with likely 5+ more months of this incessant, non-ski season drivel  :smash:



At least the word association thread is back ...


----------



## drjeff (May 26, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> At least the word association thread is back ...



I'm thinking of bringing the "count to a million thread" back to life if the drivel continues


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2010)

Marc said:


> Can we end the mind numbing K-zoner invasion already?


+1


bvibert said:


> No kidding, it's getting really old, real fast...


+1


drjeff said:


> I'm thinking of bringing the "count to a million thread" back to life if the drivel continues


while your at it, bump the keep/drop a word game.


----------



## SkiDork (May 26, 2010)

Marc said:


> Can we end the mind numbing K-zoner invasion already?



We're not so bad...  LOL!!!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (May 27, 2010)




----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2010)

ctenidae said:


>



The pancake is better.  What is that on it's head??


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2010)

Thread closed. Long overdue. Any new threads like this will be closed as well.


----------

